# Buying a new GPS!!! Help



## Trackrock (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant find my garmin etrex legend hcx and after a month of searching Im just gonna break down and buy a new one. I really like this unit except for when I was under a dense canopy like many of the central ga wma's that I hunt have it was bad about losing signal and sometimes it would take up to ten minutes to locate satelites. I am considering one of the 60 series garmins bc the external antennae is supposed to help with reception. Anyone have any experience with these units? any input would also be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 14, 2010)

Garmin GPSMAP 60csx....its the best for the $ on the market today. $399 from Cabelas....2/3'rds that on ebay. No brainer!


----------



## tnbrute (Jul 14, 2010)

Garmin 60csx is the best for the money. Go to WWW.gpscity.com for the best prices and packages around.


----------



## Keith48 (Jul 14, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> Garmin GPSMAP 60csx....its the best for the $ on the market today. $399 from Cabelas....2/3'rds that on ebay. No brainer!



Just bought one on clearance at Bass Pro Shops for $219.99 last week. So far beyond any other GPS I have ever owned. I get a signal in the middle of my house.


----------



## ruthuntr (Jul 16, 2010)

*Garmin GPSMAP 60csx on clearance?*

What BP location was it and do you know how long the deal will last?  Thx


----------



## frankwright (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought the Garmin 60CSX at cabela's on sale for $199. I had a $20 off coupon and $20 in Cabelas bucks so I really got a deal. They had them at Bass pro for $199 also but only in the stores.
Everyone said the price was so low because a new model was coming out.
Well, Cabela's has them on sale now for $369. Go Figure!
I would run to the nearest BPS and see if they still have them.


----------



## Flow Master (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a GPSmap 60cs and it's a great GPS. But I'm looking to get a new Delorme PN-60 when the come out.
FM


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 20, 2010)

Bass pro in Macon had 1 (60csx) Sun nite but it was a display. Couldn,t make myself by it- now wish I had cause I can,t find them anywhere at that price.


----------

